# Do cats prefer EVs?



## ADK46 (Aug 4, 2018)

Dogs "ride well" as my father-in-law used to put it. Riding well was a very important characteristic of a particular dog. Cats generally do not ride well, making god-awful wailing sounds, digging their claws into the upholstery, trying to perch on the dashboard in front of you.

Maybe it's the noise from all those pistons, etc. flailing about under the hood that bothers them, as they bother EV owners. Anyone experiment? Not risking my own upholstery to find out.

Then again, maybe cats can hear all the electrical whining that may go on, beyond our frequency range. It would be good if deer were alarmed by it.

Both serious and whimsical remarks welcome. Elon - I am NOT suggesting we have an app that simulates cats and dogs in a car.


----------



## Karl Sun (Sep 19, 2018)

Start by putting your cat in a pet carrier. And carrying him/her in the car inside the carrier. Then no interior damage but you can gauge "favourability" by cat sounds.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

I last weekish took our 2 cats to the vet (checkup/vaccines) - they don't travel often at all...regardless of vehicle type.
On this trip there was some worried meowing from being in a carrier but no huge stress. 
Last week took the new kitten in for a hurt leg...again was pretty calm on the drive with just a few meows (understandable...hurt leg)


----------

